# Canada Post blows (like you didn't already know?)



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

I ordered Dainichi off Ebay. For some god-forsaken reason, Canada post ended up with the package. (It came from NJ, USA.). They didn't even try to knock on my door yesterday despite the fact that I was home all day. They just left a pickup slip in my mailbox. So now it's on ME to go to Shopper's drug mart mail center and pick up my package.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Whenever you order something from the US and its shipped via USPS they hand it off to Canada Post for delivery. Trust me that's way better than UPS, FedEx or Purolator. They all charge a brokerage fee that shows up at your door a month after the delivery and is as much as the shipping you paid in the first place.
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

They probably never had the package in their possesion in the first place, just the slip.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Y2KGT said:


> Trust me that's way better than UPS, FedEx or Purolator. --
> Paul


Not necessarily true - UPS offers an int'l service with very low, set brokerage fees that are paid up front (no surprises).

Personally I would not ship anything of any significant value with CP.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

BillD said:


> They probably never had the package in their possesion in the first place, just the slip.


That has happened to me before then the package shows up the next day.


----------



## zzz (Sep 18, 2013)

Just be happy that they didn't leave it without notice at the front door, or even better in community mailbox where you would find it just frozen after few hours (source: personal experience)


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

While I have my complaints about them, all in all it is not bad. I refuse to use UPS no matter what. It should be called United Pirate Service for the fees they charge. Never had an issue with Canada Post like that. Besides at least we are not one of the countries most eBay sellers will not ship to.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

darkangel66n said:


> While I have my complaints about them, all in all it is not bad. I refuse to use UPS no matter what. It should be called United Pirate Service for the fees they charge. Never had an issue with Canada Post like that. Besides at least we are not one of the countries most eBay sellers will not ship to.


Thank god Ebay and Amazon will ship to Canada. 
BTW speaking of brokerage fees, anybody know if Canpar charges those? I got my Eheim Skim 350 from Canpar.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

I've seen CP employees walk up to a house without knocking.... they do it all the time to me. They immediately make an assumption upon reaching the home. As far as they're concerned, they don't have the time to stand around waiting for people to possibly answer a door.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

^^ LOL 

I deal with all of the various courier companies daily, and have been for some years. In regards to the service side of the business (not costs, fees duties etc) I rate them as:

UPS, Fedex and Purolator workers are generally dedicated and caring, but of course these companies are so large there will be some bad apples.

DHL/Loomis is good.

Some of the smaller regional companies (Dicom, Cardinal) have great hard working staff as well.

Canpar is a disaster, completely amateur hour, but of course not as bad as:

Canada Post - not sure if it's the union environment, or a crown corporation thing, but they consistently seem to hire the 'otherwise unemployable'. I have met some ok CP staff, but deal with them often enough and you get a sense they are poorly trained, have terrible attitudes (yes the word entitlement comes to mind), are generally lazy uncaring and incompetent.

I could go on, but this isn't news to anyone.


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Must be a city thing, where I live in the country CanadaPost is great, all the staff know you by name, if address are wrong they still get to you etc etc.

Purolator is wicked here as well! So much so that if your not at home he will go to your work address, even tho its not listed on the package! Gotta love some things about small towns


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

I agree with canadapleco I have an amazing Canada post man(I'm in oakville)
He's an older man and he's dedicated. 
He delivers the mail even if there's no unit number, he never messes up numbers, he's always around the same time..hell he even let's me know of I have forgot the keys in my door ect (the last one happens lots) 
He's probably one of the nicest guys ever!
I can always tell if there's another person doing his route.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Must be a suburb/small town thing, this quality Canada post service. I've never experienced it myself. I live in Pickering and our mail is not delivered until about 6PM weekdays. That's not quality service. Our mailman frequently puts other people's mail in our slot, even though it clearly says another unit on the envelope.


----------

